# Acela First Class RTE to WAS and back



## Kim1977 (Sep 20, 2010)

On Friday, 9/17/10, I took Acela Express from RTE to WAS. I would be taking care of some things on Saturday and then returning on Sunday to RTE.

Because I live in southern NH and about an hour from either BOS or RTE, I had used the phone method of attempting to upgrade my business class ticket to first class using an AGR Select coupon. I called exactly 48hrs beforehand and spoke to a very nice gentleman who was very helpful in processing the upgrade. Because of Alan’s advice to me on the AGR board, I confirmed my business class price before the upgrade was processed. That is when the agent said that he would not be cancelling my current ticket and having me pay again at the station, that he would be modifying my current reservation to first class. He emailed me a copy of the reservation and said that I needed to go to the quik trak machine to print it. I later found out that this is the wrong way of processing the upgrade but was done in my favor, as this meant I could print my ticket without turning in the upgrade coupon.

I arrive at RTE on 9/17 about an hour before the scheduled departure of Acela 2167. While waiting, I visited the counter and used my upgrade coupon to upgrade Sunday’s return trip to First Class, thus getting a $228 value out of one upgrade coupon! The Acela train 2165 was delayed leaving BOS and was 20 minutes late arriving to RTE, which meant the waiting room filled up with those awaiting 2165 and 2167. Despite the late arrival of 2165, my train 2167 was right on time.

I found a single seat, facing forward, and with the large amount of window (versus the ones with half a window) so was happy. It was on the right side, not the ocean side, but I have taken this route so many times that it did not bother me. The train ride itself was uneventful from RTE to NYP. Interestingly there was a distinct lack of announcements and I wondered if they were turned off in the first class car because we would hear the tone indicating an announcement was coming but no announcement. The welcome recording was never played and the stops were not announced. The first class attendants were WONDERFUL. They catered to everyone’s every need, with friendly conversation. They brought everything out with a smile. They helped with luggage, they helped with questions about stations. They didn’t block seats with their luggage. They asked every 10 minutes it seemed if you needed anything. Once when I had my eyes closed and was trying to sleep, one of them reached over and pulled the curtain closed at my seat. I can’t say enough good things about these 2 guys. The menu for those interested offered “small bites” (which was a plate of crackers, olives, tomato and mozeralla salad and almonds), pork skewers served with rice and coleslaw, a dish with salmon and shrimp, and a vegetarian salad that chicken could be added to. All were served with roll and butter and a lemon cake dessert. I had the pork skewers out of RTE which were really good and the small bites out of NYP which was a good snack.

After leaving NYP and having the train crew change, except the first class attendants were the same, the announcements started. The welcome recording was played at every stop, the stops were announced and other general announcements about the café car etc were heard. The attendants remained great despite some pretty annoying passengers getting on at NYP. For example, the women who took up 4 seats in a foursome with her legs up blocking others from sitting and the verbal fight between two passengers, a guy talking extremely loudly on his cell and another passenger yelling “oh my god you are SO loud” followed by the guy swearing back at the other passenger. I wonder if people realize or care about all the personal and business details they are giving out during these cell phone conversations. I laughed near the end as another guy talking just as loudly on his cell announced to whoever he was talking to that he had spent his train time watching “Gone with the Wind” for the first time. This guy was not sitting near me and I heard all the conversation. Overall, the trip was great, with the wonderful attendants. I tipped very well upon arriving into WAS and then spent some time in the Acela lounge (showing my ticket stub to get in). I had an hour wait for my ride to pick me up and there was only one other person in the lounge that whole time (about 745 to 845pm). I enjoyed a bag of pretzels (they had several snack options) and some Pepsi while waiting in the lounge.

On Sunday 9/19/10, I took Acela 2252 back to RTE from WAS. I arrive at the Acela lounge about 1030 and the man at the front counter said that the boarding call would be at 1045 (for an 11am departure). Right before we were called, they called for the #51 the Cardinal and escorted those passengers out the front of the lounge. The Acela 2252 was called next and only about 3 of us boarded from the lounge into the first class car. I guess a lot of first class passengers do not know about the lounge because a lot of them boarded with the mob of business class passengers, presumably coming from the boarding gate in the station.

Right away, I could tell the attendants were not up to par with the ones on Friday. No greetings were made when boarding, no help with luggage. In fact, several business class passengers came in and sat down and were later told to leave (usually the attendants check tickets on the way in so this is avoided). I had another single seat, on the right hand side facing forward, but only with the half window. After departing on time at 11am, one attendant came around with menus and took drink orders. No bottled water was handed out (you could ask for it but they normally go around with that before the drink orders). No bowls of nuts were offered (normally they go around and offer everyone a bowl of nuts). I know they had the nuts on board because I saw them when walking through their area to use the bathroom in the next car over later in the trip. No hot towels were offered (had them on the way down).

Orders were taken for food as the drinks were brought out. This time the menu was small bites (3 tiny cheeseburger sliders served with chips and pickles), Asian chicken with rice and vegetables, crab cakes over tossed salad or vegetarian stew. All were served with roll and butter (except the cheeseburgers) and lemon cake dessert. I had the cheeseburger sliders leaving WAS. They were ok, very tiny but expected since it was the small bites option, they tasted like the microwave cheeseburgers they sell in the café car. After collecting the lunch plates, the attendants retired to seats that they had reserved with their luggage. One, who I presume was the lead attendant, worked on some paperwork (I was sitting only 2 rows back from their area so could clearly see this.) The other attendant read a novel. This was the end of our service going into NYP, they only served the new passengers or if you flagged them down after that (and you couldn’t really flag them down when they were reading paperwork/novels in seats).

After NYP, an announcement was made that the train was sold out. In first class, it was not quite sold out but a couple wanted to sit together in the seats the attendants had blocked off but were told no so they had to separate. The same bad service continued out of NYP (no water, no nuts, no towels, no newspapers). Just drink orders and meal orders. But not for me it seemed, I was skipped right over. I guess they thought since I had a meal and drink 3 hours ago when leaving WAS, that I wouldn’t want anything when leaving NYP. I had to wave at the attendant after he took the entire car’s orders and was preparing them (remember I was only a few rows back). He then came back and I placed my order for the crab cakes and a Pepsi. The crab cake dish was good, especially the salad that came with it which was very large.

The train ride itself was uneventful. The only other issue not related to the service I had was that the guy behind me asked me to close my curtain because he was getting a sun reflection on his computer. No way!!! I only had half a window to begin with. Doesn’t anyone else like to actually look out the windows?

We got to the Stamford CT stop and more people got on. First a man asked to sit in the single seat that had the attendants stuff (they were occupying 3 seats) and was told no. So he had to sit in a foursome with another group (which would be fine if nothing else was available but there was that single seat with no one using it). The attendants then got upset because there were literally not enough seats left for them to occupy 3 seats and they had to give their set of 2 seats up to two more people. After serving meals to the new passengers and collecting dishes, they then stood in their area (since they no longer had seats) and pulled the blue curtain closed blocking them from view so you could not even wave at them for service. They never offered any more service after that point, unless you happened to flag them down at New Haven or Providence when they came out for the stops. Upon arriving in RTE, I was not offered any help with luggage, I got off the train and one attendant was standing there, he did not say anything or help with anything. I noticed no one was tipping him and I didn’t either. This was in contrast to the way down to WAS, where everyone was tipping. The sad thing is this probably just continues the cycle, no tips probably makes them dislike the passengers more and provide bad service, resulting in no tips again. I wish they could take lessons from the first two attendants I had!

Kim


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 20, 2010)

Excellent report, Kim. As I said, in another post, you should call Amtrak Customer Relations. Report about the good service you received and then the bad service you received going home. You are certainly entitled to a voucher for future train travel. I will keep my fingers crossed that I get the same attendants that served you from RTE>WAS.


----------



## hello (Sep 20, 2010)

Enjoyable report ... thank you!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 20, 2010)

I have yet to be on a train that didn't have nuts on board-you usually find them carrying on in the Lounge :lol:

A GREAT report making me wish we had an upgrade option available on the _*Heartland Flyer*_.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 20, 2010)

Most of the attendants are great! I've had a few crabby attendants in my travels. But most of them are great at what they do. I go from PHL to RTE frequently and get the nicest attendants. My last trip had good attendants but they could have come around to check on the passengers more. I had the Chicken and the crab cakes last time I was on. The chicken was outstanding. The crab cakes were cold and small. I was hoping for a nice hot decent size crab cake. But they were good. Acela FC is the best of the best!

Steve


----------



## amamba (Sep 22, 2010)

What a shame that the attendants barely provided any service on your way back north. I have had spotty service in the 1st class car but nothing so bad as that. Those attendants should be ashamed of themselves for taking up the seats and then not even refilling drinks. I do wonder if they are in some sort of self-perpetuating cycle, though - they give out poor service and then get no tips, so then they are not tempted to provide good service as they think that the pax don't tip. But I have seen in my travels most people tipping the FC car attendants when the service is good, so I do think that people know to do this. Anyway, great report and thank you for sharing your experiences with AU.


----------

